# Wall Cabinet PC



## Stevemo816 (Mar 29, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Asus P5QC 
Intel 3.1g wolfdale
8 Gb Gskill 10666
ATI 1gb 3gddr
2-1.5 TB WD harddrives
Nzxt fan controller
Gskill turbulence ram cooler
4-Thermaltake 120mm fans (2 intake-2 exhaust)
650w bfg psu 

*Mods:*
wall cabinet purchased from ebay
The system is super quiet and runs cooler then before in my thermaltake armor case. 
much more convenient and takes up less space.
Upgrades to come.....250 Gb SSD and watercooling  
package, the lower shelf will hold the reservoir and the radiator will be mounted underneath bottom shelf. Better wire management also.


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi
No overall view of the interior despite the dozen pictures 
Amazing present pc with bad photos (quality and framing) 
Some present their PC with 3 photos and we see it all 
Here is an example of nickel presentation with just 3 beautiful pictures 

*http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3827.html *

See you


----------



## studmark (Mar 30, 2014)

I voted 6/10 because:

neat idea

and it loooks clean


----------



## TheBrainyOne (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice mod. Needs much better specs to compliment the looks though.


----------



## Stevemo816 (Apr 3, 2014)

Used a webcam in which the cord limited my viewing angle, will post new pics later as i am not quite finished with it yet. Thanks.


----------



## Stevemo816 (Apr 3, 2014)

more to come...


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 30, 2014)

Whole new meaning to "HTPC" 

Awesome idea man!


----------



## xinox73 (Aug 25, 2014)

I voted 9/10 because:

I love it ^^


----------



## Silvertigo (Jul 14, 2015)

I voted 9/10 because:

Unique and original. Well done


----------

